# Did I do the Right Thing ? RE: Police Impersonator ? 93 South ?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

So Last Night I am driving 64/66 in the Left lane cuz I was passing someone who was driving slower than that in the middle lane. 

Just as soon as I get in the left lane some Bozo in a 96/97 Red Crown Victoria Throws on his Wig Wags. 

So I assume it's a PO and move to the middle lane (Which I was gonna do anyhow) 

So I continue on my merry way and now he starts to weave in and out of traffic. I though something was up.

And I know MSP have their MSP Licence plates and I am pretty sure NO MSP barracks have a red 96/97 on the road (correct me if I am wrong) 

So I said this guys not legit. So I call 911 and report it to the SP Milton Barracks. 

So do u think I did the right thing or did I over react ? 

OH and I gave them the Full Plate number so I assume if the MSP wants to investigate further they can pay that guy a visit to his house.

Thanks for the feedback. 

~ Greg


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I think you did the right thing. its probably just some whacker, but then again it could be some jackass that's trying to pull over women or scoop kids. 

job well done!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The proliferation of wig wags is scary. Wig Wags have no practical use in civilian hands. A simple amber light bar and or beacon can serve most of the construction worker's uses. Plowing with wig wags is just foolish. I doubt any department besides an auxillary or campus PD would have a 96/97 Crown Vic still on the road.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Massasoit still has 92 Cvs.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

We've got some ancient ones about that old rolling around. Although, sometimes I'd trust classics more than new models.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

An unmarked with SP plates? That defeats the whole point.
Sounds like a whacker but you'd be suprised at the unmarked vehicles the MSP utilizes. It's safe to assume you're always being watched. :razz:

I think every trooper here has seen (or been involved) with an erratic oper call and have it turn into something much more substantial. Always give us a call, it's part of our job.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*And I know MSP have their MSP Licence plates and I am pretty sure NO MSP barracks have a red 96/97 on the road (correct me if I am wrong)*

That is not correct.....HOWEVER....I don't believe even the 'boots are driving beaters that old....and the MSP personnel who would be in a red unmarked generally wouldn't drive like that...You did right thing far as I am concerned


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

MM1799 said:


> An unmarked with SP plates? That defeats the whole point.
> Sounds like a whacker but you'd be suprised at the unmarked vehicles the MSP utilizes. It's safe to assume you're always being watched. :razz:
> 
> I think every trooper here has seen (or been involved) with an erratic oper call and have it turn into something much more substantial. Always give us a call, it's part of our job.


I can't believe some of your guys get mustangs yet when I looked under the hood I almost cried in sympathy! How could they give you such an iconic pony car then leave you with a 6 cyls? That is just so wrong! I'd be all beaming then sit down, get a bit disappointed finding no standard trannie...then you turn the key and hear a 6! It might as well be a hybrid and save the gas. I'd rather have the crown vic if I were going to otherwise get jipped with the feeling of an automatic 6 in a mustang... that would be like getting a date with colin farrell and finding out he doesn't like women.

"It's safe to assume you're always being watched."

Nice! It's 1984 in the good commonwealth.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Well done Greg. Regardless if it was MSP or not, you did exactly what we (cops) would want someone to do. There may be a very good reason for it, but if it's someone that is attempting to hurt someone - we want to catch them!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Greg - probably because of your public safety photography hobby and your interest here, you have a keener understanding of the kinds of vehicles police and fire departments use. Much more so than your typical Joe Blow on the road does. Good pick-up!

There appears to be no downside to what you did, and the possibility (as Rodney accurately pointed out) of preventing an abduction or rape is immeasurable.

As a parent and a father, I wish more folks would take an active part in watching for suspicious and aggressive drivers. It only takes a 90 second cell-phone call to the good guys. Good job!


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

colin farrell probably doesn't like women


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Green Horn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Grasshopper said:


> I can't believe some of your guys get mustangs yet when I looked under the hood I almost cried in sympathy! How could they give you such an iconic pony car then leave you with a 6 cyls? That is just so wrong! I'd be all beaming then sit down, get a bit disappointed finding no standard trannie...then you turn the key and hear a 6! It might as well be a hybrid and save the gas. I'd rather have the crown vic if I were going to otherwise get jipped with the feeling of an automatic 6 in a mustang... that would be like getting a date with colin farrell and finding out he doesn't like women.


Hell, when it comes to the MSP -- I'm happy if the cruiser's lights and siren work and the gas card functions properly. 
I was recently assigned an Impala, and while it takes longer to get through traffic, I can honestly say I don't miss the DMVs! (Just kidding Lt, I stop for them all)


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks guys. 
now I don't feel bad at all calling that guy in.

I was a little hesitant on calling it in. but glad I did in the long run.

thanks again for all of the positive feedback.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

MM1799 said:


> An unmarked with SP plates? That defeats the whole point.


Better have a word with the brass.....I've seen a whole bunch of them out this way.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Better have a word with the brass.....I've seen a whole bunch of them out this way.


Are you sure they aren't all purchases from ebay? :razz:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

MM1799 said:


> Are you sure they aren't all purchases from ebay? :razz:


You make an excellent point, my good man.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Today I saw a brand new silver unmarked with the chrome package on a traffic stop 495. Trooper in full uniform and regular plates.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Heck, I called an actual trooper in to the Medford barracks about six months ago that was in an unmarked Charger on a legitimate stop because I saw him stop the car a few car lengths ahead of me in a bad spot and then turned his rear deck lights off (the two things together got me thinking that something was fishy). It turns out all was well.

No harm and no foul if it was legitimate. Good looking out.



MM1799 said:


> I was recently assigned an Impala, and while it takes longer to get through traffic, I can honestly say I don't miss the DMVs! (Just kidding Lt, I stop for them all) :wink:


Out of curiosity, did you get a brand new one, or one of the older ones?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

frank said:


> Out of curiosity, did you get a brand new one, or one of the older ones?


2008


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

j809 said:


> Today I saw a brand new silver unmarked with the chrome package on a traffic stop 495. Trooper in full uniform and regular plates.


The "unmarked" Crown Vics have regular plates. Those are usually assigned to Commissioned Officers / Command Staff.

There are also low profile Crown Vics with MSP plates. They are assigned to Field troopers. They have cages and full setups but are have no markings on the exterior.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

I always thought the sneakiest were the truck troopers with the "commercial" plates.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

mtc said:


> So much for the suprise element for the general public!
> 
> And Grasshopper my dear, fear not for the 6cyl Mustang troopers - their friends with the 8cyl Vics and Hemi Chargers are usually waiting right up around the bend!


Oh no! That's like (if it were to be in a bar) don't feel bad for the poor guy with over in the corner with the hot looking girl who has a stuffed bra and might just happen to be a man (unless he likes those sort of surprises) because his friends across the room have got the real hotties with the nice real ones! That's the way I see it...so I still feel bad for the poor chaps. Give them an engine swap and give them some joy.

Around the bend? We don't have around the bend in the city. We have off the block, around the way but no around the bend. If you're patrolling country roads, please don't ruin my fantasies of the only need for cops being to pose for norman rockwell. Don't break my bliss! I like my ignorance of how the sticks work.

Vics and Chargers... that reminds me, how could they possibly neglect to manufacture a standard transmission for the charger? Is nothing sacred? Okay, I was proven wrong regarding the four doors on the modern version. That does look pretty sweet (yet, I'm still glad the challenger will be two door). That is desecrating the temple of mopar. They do that to a ford, I'm quitting my job and protesting.

I love that little, "my dear" injected in there. Even if that were to be condescending I wouldn't even notice, you got to love that feel of that "old world charm".


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Standards for police cruisers???....Sure I don't mind steering a Charger in a pursuit with my knee at a 100+ mph while working a radio, shifting, and the other million things we do....
Yeah Grasshopper...I don't get it either...


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

lawdog671 said:


> Standards for police cruisers???....Sure I don't mind steering a Charger in a pursuit with my knee at a 100+ mph while working a radio, shifting, and the other million things we do....
> Yeah Grasshopper...I don't get it either...


CHP learned the hard way with their standard mustangs, that didn't last long.

But hey if anyones up for a challenge.


----------

